# Yankee Drivers Anyone??



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok you all know I collect old tools. I have quite a few and love then all. I am not the only one that has a few of these old Yankee drivers laying around, but how many of you actually use them? This is only three that I have. I like to use them to put the screws in cabinet hinges. But today I was wishing I had my little one. I help out an electrical contractor friend when he needs an extra hand. Today I fought with the spring loaded covers on GFI receptical outside. they are the best one handed screwdriver driver.


----------



## blackcruzer (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are some neat looking tools, I think my Grandfather had some of those. I've wondered whatever happen to his tools.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I call them the staple of my toolbox. I can remember when variable speed electric drills became popular, driving screws took a different road. Then came cordless. But, I gotta say I had a hard time getting used to having a heavy tool in my hand just to put in a screw. You know, I can't ever remember tearing up the head of a screw using a yankee.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I have one that was my dad's. I just recently cleaned it up, and have it on display in my winsow sill in the shop with a few other old tools. Unfortunately, i reach for my li ion makita impact, or drill before thinking about using the yankee. 

While I was cleaning it up the other day, I couldn't help but think "you're going to poke your eye out kid!"


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My father had one that stored bits in the handle. I must have it somewhere.

G


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

The mate to it was a Yankee Push Drill. It was standard issue to the old Bell System phone guys. It was (at least mine is) all metal.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

WDChew said:


> The mate to it was a Yankee Push Drill. It was standard issue to the old Bell System phone guys. It was (at least mine is) all metal.


Yes you are right. The all metal one where used more for drilling. On top of having more than a few of these I have something even more rare, I phillip bit for one of my bigger Yankee's.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice looking.. My father had several, after he died, my older brother "got" all his tools.:furious: But I did obtain one that was missed. It is a prized possession..


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

One of the best little cordless tools ever invented. I have a small one.

Gerry


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

WDChew
I know just what drill you are talking about. My father is an old bell guy and has several of them. They are great to use and how they hold the different size bits in the handles. I had two of them but one walked when I was on a job. Needless to say the other doesn't leave the garage.


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys, maybe this is sacrilegious, but I'd like to sell mine- been trying to on craigslist for a while now. Make me an offer, or I'd trade for a set of machinist squares, or other smaller tri square or combo square- just has to be accurate- my empire "pro" is not as good as the claim...

jeff


----------



## horseleft (Jan 23, 2009)

*Yankee screw driver bits*

I am the proud owner of a Yankee screw driver. Wonderful tool. The batteries are never flat when you want to use it.
I think there are adaptors available so you can use bits with hex on,normally used on power drivers, anyone know where I can get one of these adaptors Thanks for any info.:laughing:


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

horseleft said:


> I think there are adaptors available so you can use bits with hex on,normally used on power drivers, anyone know where I can get one of these adaptors Thanks for any info.:laughing:


Garrett Wade had them a while back, but I just looked at their website and they show a new style German made Yankee with the adapter integrated. Don't know if they have them separately now but a phone call wouldn't hurt.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Handy, it's been a while, but I saw your post and had to respond. :smile:I have the extra long model 131A, 16.5" nose to tail, and used it for years...BC.... Before Cordless! It's like an "assault" screwdriver when you release the lock! :gunsmilie:Keep it pointed in a safe direction and away from children. It would probably kill someone if the lock was released accidently. OSHA would recall them!:laughing: They'd put a lock on the lock. Mine did go off a few times...I still have all my eyes and fingers. The extra long one has very powerful spring! :thumbsup: I just checked my collection..They named one after you!:laughing: a Handyman model no. 233H ! Good job. I found the countersink bit. I'd buy any bit I ever found for them. Later Bill


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

I have two yankee drills in my shop but they both just have the two fluted drill bits. I guess I didn't know that they could drive screws, I thought they went both directions and I didn't see how that would turn a screw in.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There were 2 types, Steve*

The larger ones, by Stanley, were for driving screws primarily, although they would reverse them out as well. The smaller ones, like the all metal one were for drilling small holes only. Telephone guys used them alot and occasionally left one behind.:yes: I think they are great, but I haven't used mine in years. The cordless things have me spoiled.When building and remodeling, I try to set one up as a driver, one as a drill for pilot holes and one as a countersink. Ya, I know they have quick change bits and all. It just seems better to have more batteries on the charger...one is always flat! :thumbdown: Bill


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

You boys are talking about yankee's like their old, i know you had cordless drills years before us, but i was still using a yankee 10 yrs ago and they can still be bought here! I dont work in the building trade anymore but my 20yr old son does and he had to ask me what it was and laughed loudly when i showed him how the yankee was used, anyone remember the finger nips when we first used the yankee!


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

> anyone remember the finger nips when we first used the yankee!


Been there, done that!


----------



## grumpyoldwoodworker (Mar 28, 2009)

*adapter*

The chucks to allow use of hex bits are sold by Feeleys nd Lee Valley Harry


----------

